# My ground breaker



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Right place for this? LOL New to the forum and thought I would put up some pics and vids from last year.






Embed fail.






Well sorry for the multiple post. Trying to get the video to embed but failed. Hard.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet! Love the "voice"! (I clicked on the link)


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

I had no problem viewing 1st post, looks great, love the eyes, movement and the finishing detail, very creepy!! How did u do the eyes?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

T-rex said:


> I had no problem viewing 1st post, looks great, love the eyes, movement and the finishing detail, very creepy!! How did u do the eyes?


Thanks! First I used an exacto knife to cut out the eyes of the mask then I took a ping pong ball, cut in in half, mounted an LED and then super glued them (the concave way) to the back of the mask.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is an AWESOME groundbreaker! I love that he is breaking out of a coffin. Very original design. I love the hands! Did you make those or purchase and if you purchased, WHERE? Nice work though, really top notch.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is an AWESOME groundbreaker! I love that he is breaking out of a coffin. Very original design. I love the hands! Did you make those or purchase and if you purchased, WHERE? Nice work though, really top notch.


Thanks Pumpkin5. I'm not tallented enough to make my own hands yet LOL. I moved into our house at the end of July last year and I was in a crunch to put together my Halloween from scratch.

The hands came from Fright Props. They have different colors but I think they are these:
http://www.frightprops.com/ultimate-monster-hands-brown.html

I built the coffin so I had something to keep the power supply, amplifier, speakers, relays, etc all concealed. I have access to a lot of pallets so the coffin poking out of the ground was the simplest solution. Here's a shot of the guts:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks really good

He's a finished prop, so I've moved him to Showroom.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That turned out awesome SLAM!
Really nice work on that piece!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very COOL....!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow, he's cool! I like the voice, his movement is good and I like the eyes too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice work! I'm sure you will freak out more than a few TOT's this year.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Really nice job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's an awesome prop. Like Pumpkin, I love how it's coming out of the toe pincher. That's a nice touch.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome prop!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow amazing job. i love the glowing eyes


----------

